# Going to start gigging soon! Any advice?



## nikolazjalic (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey guys, my band and I have been working on material for a while now and we're almost done our first EP. Our goal is to get everything down and be gigging locally by Christmas time. Unfortunately, none of us have played shows before so we don't know what it's going to be like. I've already tried searching around the forum and haven't been able to find the answers to my questions. I've already read the thread "Don'ts of Live Performance" but is there any other advice that I should know about live performance? How does one go about finding gigs and how long are your sets when you first start? Are there any must have pieces of gear besides a tuner, distortion pedal and noise gate? Do you get paid at all in the start and how do you go about doing sound checks? All and any advice would help but these are the main questions we have been wondering. Thanks a lot !


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2011)

nikolazjalic said:


> How does one go about finding gigs and how long are your sets when you first start?



You find gigs by talking to local venues, other local bands, local show promoters, and even at local music stores. Your best bet is going to be talking to other local bands. Go to shows locally and support your scene and it'll support you back. 

Sets are typically 20 to 45 minutes when you're just starting out. Get ready to be put on the very beginning or very end of shows, as you're going to have to prove yourselves before you get the good time slots. Be willing to to shorten and extend your set as needed.



> Are there any must have pieces of gear besides a tuner, distortion pedal and noise gate?



It's always good to pack some extra stuff in the event something breaks or goes missing. Extra strings, adjustment tools, power cables, batteries, etc. The basics. 



> Do you get paid at all in the start and how do you go about doing sound checks?



Be prepared not to get paid anything. You're going to have to build up a respectable reputation before venues and promoters will pay you to play. Maybe $20 here and there, but most local venues rely on bands playing for free or next to it. Playing music is a hobby, not a job, so don't expect to get paid.

Also, as a new band your "sound checks" will pretty much consist of you rushing on stage, setting up as fast as you can, and then given a minute or two just to make sure your amp is working. It helps to have a friend in the audience who knows your sound to signal to you to adjust levels.

Play your butt off, promote out the wazoo, and in a couple months things will get better. Pay your dues.


----------



## kamello (Nov 27, 2011)

the soundcheck depends exclusively on the venue, yesterday I had the luck to do a Soundcheck of 5 minutes so we settled up and EQ'ued everything right, but other times I hadn't the oportunity to even see if the volume is right and I have to regulate it In-between songs, so be prepared for everything basicly , 

check the venue a few days before so you know how much volume you are going to need, prepare your presets at home with the same volume (do it fast so your neighbors don't kill you  )

put picks everywhere, between strings, in your pockets, in your sockets, etc.

bring allen keys, strings, a screwdriver, more picks, check your tuning everytime you can before the gig

if you were told to just play ...I dunno, 5 songs, prepare a sixth one just in case 

speak about every detail with the owner of the venue, so you don't have problems later (money, time, and gear wise)

be in the venue early and ask the guys from other bands if they need help with something

read the ''don'ts of live performance'' again
and most importanly, have fun 

that's all I can help you, I just started gigging about 5 months ago


----------



## natspotats (Nov 27, 2011)

rock your ass off even if no one is into it!


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 27, 2011)

natspotats said:


> rock your ass off even if no one is into it!



This. We've gotten more comments about our live show, even though we usually have about 6-12 people watching. People in other bands say they cant believe our live show, even though there was nobody there. I dont care if were playing for 2 or 2000 people, were going to give 100% every time, and that really shows. 

Also, yeah, don't expect money. It should be a huge surprise when you get paid, to be honest. You'll also get kicked around a little bit by other, bigger bands, but don't let it get you down. It's just like hazing in a frat, or whatever; everybody gets theirs before they're really accepted.

Good luck!


----------



## kamello (Nov 27, 2011)

^ happened to me yesterday, stupid 50-years-old-mainstream-acoustic-rock-dinousaurs....

that makes me think a bit....forget everything I said, just play the next songs 
-Dust in the wind
-Wish you were Here
-Hotel California
-Here comes the Sun
-Tears in Heaven
-????
-PROFIT!!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 27, 2011)

Warm up.



Warm up.



Warm up.

Look like you're enjoying the show, interact with the crowd, tune as much as possible, know your songs inside and out.

Warm up.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 27, 2011)

Pay the promoter, set up quick, perform to the best of your capabilities, thank people for coming and introduce the next band coming up (plz remember the band's name), pack away gear quickly, socialize, network, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> Pay the promoter



I would never ever pay to be put on a show. It's one thing to play for free, which is 100% fine, another to play at a loss. I'd much rather forfeit presales. I don't feel it's the band's job to compensate the promoter outside of bringing people into the show.


----------



## VILARIKA (Nov 27, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I would never ever pay to be put on a show. It's one thing to play for free, which is 100% fine, another to play at a loss. I'd much rather forfeit presales. I don't feel it's the band's job to compensate the promoter outside of bringing people into the show.



Sorry, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 27, 2011)

Which brings up the point, just because you're in a new band on the scene and you have to pay your dues doesn't mean you need to take unwarranted crap from other bands, promoters, or venue owners. 

If you think you're being taken advantage of, being given the run around, or feel you're being put in a compromising situation, just walk. There will always be more shows.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Nov 28, 2011)

nikolazjalic said:


> How does one go about finding gigs and how long are your sets when you first start?



check out other local bands facebook's and see if they are tagging any promoters or booking companies, and get in contact with them. you've got to do a bit of research, but it'll all be worth it when you find some good, honest people to book with. try and look for guys that don't make you sell pre-sale, it's not as hard as you think it might be, especially starting out you can lose A LOT of money by getting screwed into doing presale. and sets are gonna be anywhere from 20-40 minutes starting out. 



nikolazjalic said:


> Are there any must have pieces of gear besides a tuner, distortion pedal and noise gate?



that's up to you to decide. I've seen a lot of bands that just use a noise gate and a tuner and they can get some fantastic tone. it's all up to you really and what you think your tone really needs. I like to use delays for my cleans, but that's just because the 6505+'s clean sounds aren't that great, I don't know what kind of head you've got so I'm not sure what to tell you.



nikolazjalic said:


> Do you get paid at all in the start and how do you go about doing sound checks?



depends who you book with, my band's been playing 3-4 shows a month and not until last show did we get paid for the first time. we're more concerned about getting ourselves out there that we're not concerned about getting paid, we're just concerned about not losing money (aside from gas). and most of the time whoever's at the mixing board will do a sound check and tell you what needs to be turned up after asking certain people to play individually and normally the whole band for 30ish seconds. if no one's doing that, it's best to do around 30 seconds of a song and just see if you think anything should be turned up or down. also, having a friend listen and let you know what needs to go up or down is a good idea.

as far as anything else you might need to know: 

-warm up before the show, this goes for everyone.
-try to stay the whole show, make friends with some bands that you think are cool dudes and/or have a similar sound to you
-always make sure to say goodbye and thank you to whoever booked the show, and whoever you met that you might be beneficial to you in the future
-try to come off as professional on stage, but also come off as open enough for people to come up to you and talk after your set
-try to make set up and break down time as short as you can. be as prepared as you can before hitting the stage, and try to practice breaking down and putting up your rig at home to cut back time. also if you're set up and you see someone else is still setting up, try to check your stuff really quickly and make sure it works, but then help out anyone who needs it. don't sit there playing your instrument and waiting for everyone else. the guys in your band will get annoyed, and so will the crowd.
-you said you guys are coming out with an EP soon. when you have it physically (this goes for any other merch you might have) make sure your vocalist announces that you've got stuff for sale and where exactly the merch table is, sometimes people don't notice. 
-tell people you've got a facebook (if you don't have one, get one), print up a bunch of papers with the URL on it and hand them out to people who are interested. 
-always bring extra stuff: back up guitar, back up mic stand (believe it or not, some venues don't have one), back up picks, sticks (if you're a drummer), etc. prepare for the worst. I can't tell you how lame it is to have a string break and no back up guitar on you. it sucks, a lot. 
-if you're having a bad set (it happens, no matter how much you practice) try to keep a calm face and don't make it come off that you guys are off that night. (my band needs to work on this a bit). most of the time people will be hearing your stuff for the first time. they don't know exactly what it sounds like, so you're going to hear all the fuck ups, but chances are they aren't going to even notice. stay calm, no matter how bad you might think it gets.
-you said you have an EP coming out that you might wanna sell at shows. 
-lastly, have fun. shows are fun, they're really awesome. you meet new people, hear new music, hang out and have a good time. enjoy it, it's rad 

hope this helped, hope you have a ton of fun gigging, and I hope you make something out of it!


----------



## signalgrey (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant stress this enough:

Keep your rig simple. I promise you no one is going to give a shit if you have to change guitars for each song, or if you have a ridiculously elaborate set up. They will, on the other hand, give a shit if you spend 35 mins setting up and cut into the next bands time.

Have your amp, have your board (just one power plug to get it going hopefully), have you guitars + spare. personally I have one guitar plus a spare. In another band I would have 2 guitars in two diff tunings and one spare that could be tuned quickly to whatever i need it for.

Your spares. Some people on here have 35 different tunings and feel the need to bring a guitar for each on and then a spare. Dont do this. Its fine to have different tunings in a set, just dont be crazy about it, and organize your set to maximize as few guitar changes as possible, and if you do put them in natural spots where youd take a short breather and talk to the crowd.

dont be a burden to others. There are bands i refuse to work with because its a shitty attitude and disrespectful.

dont be a diva.

dont think you are better than everyone else. If the other band sucks, shake their hand anyway, say "good show", buy em a beer, they may not suck for long.

Talk to people face to face, learn names, get numbers, network, be amicable, dont leave after your set, get there early, be helpful, give your cd away to the other bands, trade merch etc.. ad nauseum.

Be genuine. There is nothing more irritating than watching some putz sniff his own shit and tell you its perfume.

all of this is common sense, yet so many bands have no fucking clue.


----------



## nikolazjalic (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, thanks a lot for all the responses guys, they're greatly appreciated!


----------



## oliviergus (Nov 28, 2011)

If you're on a time limit its always good to use a timer/phone/whatever at the rehearsal to see how long your setlist is, imagine it playing live when you are interacting with the crowd and so on between songs to see if you're keeping the time.

Otherwise, just slay the stage! Don't get too excited tho haha, I had a bad habit of doing that on my first shows. Got all shaky


----------



## Diggy (Nov 28, 2011)

Buy the soundguy a drink.


----------



## Mordacain (Nov 28, 2011)

Diggy said:


> Buy the soundguy a drink.



Always a good idea for inspiring some goodwill, but keep it to one or two; a drunk soundguy is worse than a drunk drummer could ever be in my experience.


----------



## Diggy (Nov 28, 2011)

lol.. thats why I said "a drink". "Buy him drinks".. no.. drunk soundguys.. ouch!


----------



## goatLuke (Nov 28, 2011)

natspotats said:


> rock your ass off even if no one is into it!


 

i have such a hard time with this


----------



## Blasphemer (Nov 29, 2011)

goatLuke said:


> i have such a hard time with this



Whats not to get?


----------



## Mr_Nugglet (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been covered but I've noticed in the shows that I have played to always interact with the crowd and not to be awkward between songs. BUT! Don't go up there acting like a hard ass and requesting a wall of death when there 2 people moving at the show. Just be yourself up there!


----------



## FadexToxBlack81 (Dec 4, 2011)

best piece of advice that has stuck with me is that no matter how prepared you are, something will always go wrong. Don't trick yourself into thinking otherwise.

for some OC:

have fun with it and let the music coarse through you when your on stage


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 5, 2011)

-Because it happened to me once and it was awful: have some painkillers ready and take them if you have the slightest beginning of a headache. Playing with a headache is awful, and likely it's awful for the audience too.
-Don't finish your show with a cover. The cover will be all the people will remember.

And most importantly, don't forget to have fun. Except if you play black metal, in that case looking depressive is ok.


----------



## Diggy (Dec 5, 2011)

oh yeah.. a must if going corded.. wrap your instrument cord thru your strap so u dont step on it and pull it out of the guitar.


----------



## specialk (Dec 11, 2011)

It's usually a good idea to respect and be polite to the venue's crew. It means they'll be more inclined to go the extra mile to give you a better sound. POliteness to the other bands is also a good idea, if perhaps you want to land some more gigs supporting them


----------



## BenSolace (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr_Nugglet said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered but I've noticed in the shows that I have played to always interact with the crowd and not to be awkward between songs. BUT! Don't go up there acting like a hard ass and requesting a wall of death when there 2 people moving at the show. Just be yourself up there!



QFT


----------



## nikolazjalic (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks again for all the tips guys! Seems much less intimidating now that I got some insight on what to expect


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Dec 17, 2011)

If you see a hot girl with an awesome rack and her bf is right behind her. Keep staring at her boobs, its worth it.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't gig or anything, but I've been to my fair share of local shows over the years.

Sort of like watching music videos, it seems playing live is almost more visual than it is musical.

Having said that, as an audience member, the biggest thing that determines whether or not I'll see a band again or support them in anyway is how much fun it looks like they're having. If they just stand around like they're jamming in their basement together, then I probably won't be going back to see them, regardless of the music.

I remember when I used to go see Megadeth shows back in the mid 90's, those guys were crazy. They were doing synchronized head banging, running all over the stage, and just looking like they were really into the music. When Marty would play a solo, he was right up in the crowd's face. Nick was constantly standing on his drum throne and doing other antics like that. That got me really into it.

As another example, I saw 311 (hold on, let me put on my flame suit) play a show back in 1994, I think. Those guys were absolutely crazy on stage. To date, it was one of the most entertaining live shows I've ever seen. They were jumping around, dancing around, head banging, and doing all sort of antics like they were just absolutely possessed by the music. In turn, I was mesmerized, and I really got into what they were doing. I had never heard of them before that show. Quite honestly, their music was the polar opposite of what I was listening to at the time, but after that show, I became a big fan until more recently.

Back in the 90's, one of my friends who used to gig regularly told me in regards to playing on stage, "Motion creates emotion."


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree with getting into the music and let the audience perceive the fun you're having(or fake it if you're not). 

BUT

For me, if the music suffers because of your antics, dial it down. I came to hear AND see a show. If you can't move and play at the same time, start working on it if you plan on moving a bunch. 

I used to practice in front of a mirror. Old drumline habit I guess but it helps keep you honest about how much you're staring at your hands and standing still.


----------



## MikeMonacoBrah (Dec 21, 2011)

texshred777 said:


> *For me, if the music suffers because of your antics, dial it down.* I came to hear AND see a show. If you can't move and play at the same time, start working on it if you plan on moving a bunch.



this.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 21, 2011)

I dont mind people missing notes, especially if they're pulling DEP antics


----------



## mphsc (Dec 21, 2011)

just be honest with yourself. "I'm having a blast jumping off of the kick drum but my playing sucks, maybe I should stand and nod my head."


----------



## Adeamus (Jan 3, 2012)

Put this together for my buddy Josh from Psychostick a few months ago. You seem like the kinda guy its aimed at.


----------

